# 5

## -13

5.
   -    .
1.  30 . ,    10 .   .
2.   -   ?
3.     (   ?,    ?,   ?) 
4.    ,          5 ?
5.        ,  ?

----------

> -   ?


    ,    (   5 )     . 3-153-.



> (   ?,   ?,   ?)


    ,    .



> ,          5 ?


   .



> ,  ?


.   -  .

----------


## -13

.



> ,    (   5 )


,     ?


> ,    .


       19,          ( 30 . ,    10 .   .)
..          .      ?

----------

> ?


        .  5   .



> ?


        ,     .  , / ,   -  .

----------


## -13

.



> 


  ?       .
       ,   ?

----------

> ?





> ,   ?


 


> 


,    .

----------

,
   3 ,   ( ).
      ?
     ,  :Frown:         ?

----------


## -13

> 


               ?          ?
           ?

----------

> ,
>    3 ,   ( ).
>       ?
>      ,         ?


7 .  . 2   ,  3   ( * 18%),  5     ().  20      = .3 - . 5

----------

> ,
>    3 ,   ( ).
>       ?
>      ,         ?


  3   ,    270  .     .

----------

> 7 .  . 2   ,  3   ( * 18%),  5     ().  20      = .3 - . 5


 3 .2009,   180    .

----------

> 3   ,    270  .     .


, ,      ? :Redface: 
    ,        ,        ?

----------

> , ,      ?
>     ,        ,        ?


,      5    .        ,        ,     .       . ?     ?

----------

.
   .? (    270 )
.,   / ( )   .
     ,         :Frown: 
   .
  3 .  2 095 780(), 2 195 360(  ),1 149 080()
  3 . (  )  4 284 400
  3 . ?

----------

".,   / ( )   " -     /   ?

  -  ,   / ,           . 5  . 4 ,    180 (   270)    ,  . 7 . 5

----------

> ".,   / ( )   " -     /   ?
> 
>   -  ,   / ,           . 5  . 4 ,    180 (   270)    ,  . 7 . 5


  -  ,   / , -     (  ),   .
     ,         270.

----------

(  ) -      .    ,  9   ?

----------

> (  ) -      .    ,  9   ?


          ,   .
   !

----------


## -13

0  -   4 (  ,  )          ?

----------

. 4    .    3-153-.

----------


## -13

. .

----------


## -13

.
           .
    :
      19 .
      ,       (    ).
         .
    ,   .
          ,        ?

----------

.    .

----------

> 19 .
>       ,       (    ).
>          .
>     ,   .
>           ,        ?


    ,  "      19 "?     ,       ?

----------


## fatero2009

,  ,          4   010   ?

----------


## -13

> "      19 "?


  99 %    ,             .


> ,       ?


  19         ,          .        ,     .

----------

,   ,   .    (/ )      ? 



> 99 %


        .    5 ,      .

----------

> 99 %    ,             .
>   19         ,          .        ,     .


  19     ?     " "?      ?     ?

----------


## -13

> (/ )      ?


    ,     ,        (  )    (  -)?

----------


## -13

> "


  5

----------

> " "


 ,      165-.



> (  )    (  -)


 


> .


.    , -  /, -    ..

----------


## -13

:
 19   -    -5000 .
        -20000 . -20%
                            - 80000 . -80%
 ..             -40000 .  -50%
1. 5000*20=1000   3 . 
2. 5000*80= 4000
3. 4000*50= 2000  5
-  19  3000
  ,    (   )    ?

----------

> :


.



> -  19 3000


 3000,  1000    ? 



> ?


.

----------


## -13

> 1000    ? 
> 
> :


   3 .

----------


## -13

:
      2009 :
1.      ( ,)                    ,  ..      ,     0 %,      .165  .

----------

> 3 .


  ,  3000  19?
68 19 1000 ,      18%
68 19 2000 ,      0%

----------


## -13

> 3000  19?


2000 - .

----------


## Ksu

> ,      5    .        ,        ,     .       . ?     ?


     3 ,  ,   ( )  ,         (   )?   3      7 8?

----------

> 3 ,  ,   ( )  ,         (   )?


 



> 3      7 8?


      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ksu

...  .  ,      3   .  ,       ...

----------


## Ksu

. , . 7  8    270 . .

----------

> ...


     3 .  .

----------


## Ksu

, !!!

----------


## Ksu

:            ?

----------

?   , ?

----------


## Ksu

?

----------

,   ?    ,     .

----------


## Ksu

.    .    ,  .     ,        . 3 .     3     ?

----------

.  ,  .

----------


## Ksu

!

----------


## -13

> !


  ,   .
,   ,           ,    ,     ,      :  ,  ,  ,    ..
    ,  ?
-  62,    62, /    ,  ,   ./,    19/ 60 ( 76),        ,   ,       . 165.   .
   ?

----------

,    ,     .   0%  5           1-165-.       ,    ,    176-  88-.       93-    . .       , ,  ,     ?         .

----------


## -13

.

----------

,       . 

1.  5-    2 -  ,  4 -   ,    ?
2.  3   ,   2    .

      0%     ?

----------

1. .



> 0%     ?


.

----------


## 232RMO

[QUOTE=1.  5-    2 -  ,  4 -   ,    ?[/QUOTE]

          ,     ?
  :         .          ,       ,    ?

----------


## -13

.
    4 .,   3 .  +  , .    .
    0 ,   :

1.   19
2.      (   ).
      4 .
-   19    10000
  4 .        20000
:                          30000
     4 .  50000    25%
                                                 150000   75%
:                                              200000
   4 .     100000,     .  3 .-20000   4 .   .
  ,     ?

----------

> 


,   ,     .        . .. = .

----------


## 232RMO

> ,


,   .    . 
11  -  100   30 
15  -  65   31 .
30  -  45   29 .
       ? 



> . .. = .

----------


## -13

> . .. = .


 - ..      ?
     (   ) -        ?

----------

> ?


65*31+45*29. 
 100    .

----------

> - ..      ?


      21 ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 232RMO

.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -13

,   .165  ,             ,    ,      , ,     , ..   . 
   ?

----------

( ),      .     ,    .

----------


## -13

.

----------


## -13

09.10.2009.      3    0 ?

----------

> 09.10.2009.


      ?

----------


## -13

,       3 .,         05.10.09,   09.10.09.

----------

4 . .

----------


## -13

,     ?    ,     20    3 .
-  3 .  ,  ,   4 .

----------

30.09.  30.09.      . 


> ,     20    3 .


    .

----------


## -13

.

----------

, !    1   ,       .      ?

----------


## 232RMO

270   ,

----------

.

----------


## Natalia Saratov

,,      (     ), ,    ,  ,     180 ,   " " (   1010405)  "" (  )    5 ?

----------

5 - ,    .

----------


## Natalia Saratov

,  ,  ?   1  3    ,   .

----------

6-8 .      .
..       ?

----------


## Natalia Saratov

?      (   ).  ,:    /   .             18% .        4  5 ?

----------

> ?


,   104,        .




> 18% .


   0%? ,    18%....  5.

----------


## Natalia Saratov

/  -         , .    .,- ,,   ,             .        20  3        5 ?

----------

,    5 .

----------

**, 


> .


 ,  ,     ,     ?

----------

270   ,   -  0%         .

----------

.        ,

----------

.

----------


## -13

> .


  .
    4  (  ).  270     2010 .         2010 ,       .
      ?

----------

.

----------


## -13

> ?


 ,   3- .       .           __________ .
  (  .   ______ ).       ?
 , ..    270 .   ,       ( 5  6)           3 .2009    ?

----------

> ?


.



> ?


,  6    .

----------


## lida2612

!
, ,     0%  ,     .  :
  ,     1 ,   1,2,3    ,      ,   6 ? ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -13

.

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## lida2612

> ?


, -      ((

----------

> ?


.


> 6    .

----------


## lida2612

!
, ,   6 ! :Dezl: 
      92900,   = 16722
  ,      76279,66 +  13730,34
   6  -   92900 (2)
 -  ,     .2,3 . 164 16722 ( 3)
-    13730,34 ( 3)
       2992 .
 ?

----------

.    .4.

----------


## lida2612

! :Sun:

----------


## -13

,            .

----------


## -13

> ,  6    .


,  7 .

----------

7   104    ,   .



> .


       /?

----------


## -13

> 7   104    ,   .


      ,      3 . 2009      ,    7 .



> /?


,   /  ,         18 %,  ,   .

----------

,    , ,  3 .  136 .



> 


?       ,    .

----------


## -13

,.

----------


## -13

,   ,    ,      68,2   .     ?

----------

.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -13

.

----------

, ,        ,  .,   .       0%.   ,      .     ,     ( ?).       3    5?

----------

?

----------

,   .....     ,       .

----------

> ,     ( ?)


  .




> 3    5?


 4.

----------


## fr_svetik

.
 ,          .      .
    100%  
   ,        ()
     ,      ,   .
   ?
          -    .
      -     , ..                ?
          ,      ,    4-       - ?

----------

> -


,       .      .  ,   ,    .

----------


## fr_svetik

> ,       .      .  ,   ,    .


 :Wow:  ! !

----------


## ironiya98

> ,    ,     .   0%  5           1-165-.       ,    ,    176-  88-.       93-    . .       , ,  ,     ?         .


         ,  0%    ,   .165 ,    ,   ,                ,    ... :Wow: 
         ?     ?      ,     ? :Frown:

----------

> ?


   . 


> ?


.

----------

